# My cute babies!



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Just thought they looked so sweet today so put it on here


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They look adorable


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you, they are very adorable


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

Aww they look just like my cat!


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful :001_tt1:


Aw thank you


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

thomas1up said:


> Aww they look just like my cat!


Oh yes they do, just gorgeous


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! they are stunning!


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is another one of Millie who is the less shy one, Meggie never stays still long enough to get a cute picture like this!


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! they are stunning!


Oh thank you


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

catmadclaire said:


> Here is another one of Millie who is the less shy one, Meggie never stays still long enough to get a cute picture like this!


I swere that looks JUST like my cat!


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yes they are very similar! that's the thing with black cats they do sometimes like very similar, i will try and get a pic of my other black one, Meggie soon too! she has got a much smaller face!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


aw thanks Dally, they are.. when they are not bringing dead mice in at 4am!!


----------

